
Rickroll: An Oral History - Kroeler
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/an-oral-history-of-rickrolling
======
WilTimSon
Not a bad write-up but I clicked mostly due to my interest in why this
specific song became a meme and the article does little to establish it. Their
reasoning boils down to 'it's a relic of a bygone era, it's cheesy', which is
kind of weak. I wonder if there's some guy out there who did the first proper
Rickroll on 4chan and he's the one who kickstarted Astley's career resurgence.

That said, Astley totally deserves some popularity, he seems like a genuinely
nice guy and he recently posted a video of him doing some growling vocals on
Reddit. [0] That really made my day and it's nice to see a man have fun with
the fame he got because of a really weird set of circumstances.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/edd4vz/love_you_redd...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/edd4vz/love_you_reddit_merry_christmas_rick_astley_x/)

